# Armani Code Summer



## User67 (Jul 23, 2009)

I strolled past the fragrance counter in Macy's yesterday & I noticed that Armani came out with a Summer version Armani Code. The bottle looks exactly like the original, except it's white. I love the original version, so I decided to give this one a try & I am in love! It smells amazing! It's a mix of aquatic, florals & fruit. I am not usually a fan of perfume, that has aquatic notes, but this is nice & not overly aquatic & fake smelling like some are. I can't find this perfume on-line at the Sephora or Macy's pages. But, if you are able to find a bottle in your local department store be sure to check it out! It's amazing! Now I just have to talk DH into buying me a bottle


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 23, 2009)

thanks for mentioning! i love armani code 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think it is a bit late in the season to get another summer perfume but i wanna at least try this one out at a counter!


----------



## User67 (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_thanks for mentioning! i love armani code 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think it is a bit late in the season to get another summer perfume but i wanna at least try this one out at a counter!_

 
It's not super summery. I really feel that this could be worn all year long. Especially here in FL where we don't really have "seasons" lol. I still can't find this on the Sephora or Macy's websites. But, I Googled it & found this information on it.....

"Armani Code Summer Pour Femme is the summer version of 2006’s Armani Code for women. The notes of the original scent are enlivened with aquatic notes and pear sorbet; other notes include bitter orange, green neroli, orange blossom, jasmine, cyclamen, ginger, white woods, vanilla and musk."


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 27, 2009)

^^ thanks, i guess perhaps it is just a lighter scent?  i usually do not like lighter scents because perfumes always barely show up on me than they fade real fast.  i would like to test this out, though because i do like armani code.


----------



## User67 (Jul 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_^^ thanks, i guess perhaps it is just a lighter scent?  i usually do not like lighter scents because perfumes always barely show up on me than they fade real fast.  i would like to test this out, though because i do like armani code. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's actually still pretty strong for a Summer perfume. I didn't end up buying it because I still have a few perfumes sitting on my dresser that need to be used up. But, I do enjoy spraying it when I'm at work


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 30, 2009)

thanks, i really want to check it out! I am not sure if i really need it now, neither but i do want to at least try it


----------

